# Who Dat Lure



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Bomber Who Dat lure??? It's a weedless rattling spinner spoon with a single blade. Comes in numerous colors...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't tried it...but I just took a look at it, it looks pretty cool...I like the 3 natural finishes...they really look good.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been looking for these but the Bass Pro in Prattville doesn't carry them and I haven't gotten around to ordering them online.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Bass pro in Destin had about 100 in about 20 colors. Dick's Sporting Goods in Biloxi had about 5. They don't come cheap at $9.00 ea. I got one - wife told me it set my fishing allowance back about 2 months. I'll be "testing" it at about sun-up tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

I kill the redfish in the flats on that lure


----------

